# Urban assualter ideas



## jimimft (Oct 21, 2018)

Lately I’ve been on the hunt for an urban assault/trials bike. I’m thinking steel frame, 24” wheels, disc brakes and a rigid fork(optional). It seems that my my only option for a complete would be a Pole Tomu, other than that I’d have to build an NS capital(non-disc) which would probably come out to the same price of $1500. Admittedly that’s more than I want to spend but I know it’ll be worth it. Are there any other companies out there providing a 24” option? I don’t want a BMX so that’s out of the equation.
thanks all


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

DMR Sect (available as frame or complete) and Mutant Bikes Disco (frame only) are the two others I know of. 

Laird Frame will do a custom 24" DJ frame for $675.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

If you're more about the street than trials then the Pole looks really good. I like the super short stays and 0" BB drop on it.

For the trials side of things, check out Inspired Arcade, it checks all the boxes you listed except price ($1650). They also make the Flow, similar to Arcade but aluminum and half the price. Really good trials bikes that can still blast dirt jumps and skate parks.


----------



## jimimft (Oct 21, 2018)

I have considered the Arcade, but that price tag. I’m happy to hear that they are functional street wise, how about on a pump track? I may just have to suck it up and get the street trials bike, there’s more features for trials than street riding around me.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Can't lie, for a pump track they IMO aren't great. High BB and long stems means you better bring your A game. You can do it for sure but it takes some getting used to, it doesn't feel like a jump bike does. If you ride those a lot then maybe get something else. On the other hand, trying to ride trials on a regular DJ/street bike makes me hate life. I'd rather street a trials bike than trials a street bike, if that makes sense.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you considered a Dirt Jump bike? It will do everything your asking, just with 26" wheels. 

Lots of options under $1500.


----------



## jimimft (Oct 21, 2018)

That does make a lot of sense. I honestly have never ridden either style of bike, there just isn’t many if any around that ride. People hate bikes where I live and kids prefer needles and video games. I think I will just save that extra bit and get the arcade, just wish there was a non ridiculous price so I could get one and have something to do now, the trails are all flooded.


----------



## jimimft (Oct 21, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Have you considered a Dirt Jump bike? It will do everything your asking, just with 26" wheels.
> 
> Lots of options under $1500.


The Tomu and Capital are DJ bikes, just of the 24" variety. 26" seems to unwieldy for what I want, I'm looking for something "flickable" on the street and in the skatepark. We have an abundance of trials type features to hit being a coastal town with granite quarries, no shortage of stuff to hop onto. I was thinking DJ because I want to pedal in between as well as have something to ride to the pub.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Just came across this. I feel like I've seen a few 24" dj bikes on PB recently.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2492787/?directtofirstphoto


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you seen Ali Clarkson's youtube channel? He rode an Arcade for years as a rider for Inspired. He has switched to an Inspired Hex 26" in the last year or so. He rides primarily street trials but has done a few videos with the bikes on pump tracks as well.


----------

